
Show HN: I made a site that lets you download entire Playlists off of YouTube - ugafan
https://coconvert.com
======
tkifnn
Yet another youtube-dl wrapper

------
storafrid
"Terms of use" returns 404, which I find bit funny for a service in a gray
zone

------
bobosha
Is this legal? and wouldn't YouTube block it?

~~~
he_is_legend
no it isnt, and yes they will.

and this is why we cant have nice things.

yes. there exists a tool called youtube-dl that anyone can download and do
this for themselves. its not overly well known outside "i know how to use a
console / command line" circles and this is a good thing. and it enables
exactly this sort of "enterprise".

what this sort of low effort SaaS website really does is not democraticising
such software for the masses. software that humanity needs. instead it will
get projects like youtube-dl shutdown, all for a few ad clicks.

copyright exists. it is evil. but please stop trying to profit from tools that
bypass copyright. let those tools live in the shadows so that we may all enjoy
the fruits of their labour.

~~~
ugafan
Websites like mine have been around for ages they probably will still be
around for ages.

The only thing I am doing differently is to allow users to download their
playlists/channels in a little more comfortable way.

And these tools are freely available on GitHub, don't think that would count
as living in the shadows.

------
pvinis
Does anyone have any ideas on how to download or at least get a full list of
my "watch later" playlist?

------
ykevinator
Awesome, I will use this, thanks for making it.

